# Welches Online-Rollenspiel reizt Sie am ehesten?



## Administrator (30. Januar 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## DonIggy (30. Januar 2007)

Guild-Wars fehlt -.-
Das ihr diese große Community einfach wegfallen lässt und dafür sowas wie Tabula Rasa drinn habt... gemein sag ich!


----------



## Rabowke (30. Januar 2007)

DonIggy am 30.01.2007 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Guild-Wars fehlt -.-
> Das ihr diese große Community einfach wegfallen lässt und dafür sowas wie Tabula Rasa drinn habt... gemein sag ich!


Warum das "sowas wie Tabula Rasa"? Guild Wars ist, pardon wenn ich das sage, kein Rollenspiel. Es ist ein Online PvP Spiel, aber definitiv kein MMO*RP*G.

Ich persönlich bin gespannt auf Tabula Rasa, vllt. sieht man in diesem Titel die alte Genialität von "Lord British" durchschimmern. Ansonsten klingt Warhammer Online noch ganz vielversprechend. HdR Online ist mir relativ egal, was will ich mit einem Spiel wo man nur die Guten spielen kann?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (30. Januar 2007)

Rabowke am 30.01.2007 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Es ist ein Online PvP Spiel, aber definitiv kein MMO*RP*G. [...]


Aber WoW?  Ok, das ist PvE. 

Ich bin ja schon auf SG:W gespannt.  Dauert aber leider noch ein Weilchen.


----------



## Mephisto18m (30. Januar 2007)

und wie sieht das mit Age of Conan aus? Das reizt mich am ehesten, da es ziemlich erwachsen rüberkommt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Januar 2007)

Ich find die Auswahl bescheuert. Entweder nur neue und dann kein WoW, Ultima etc. oder eben wenigstens die Top5 der etablierten mmorpgs rein bringen.

Sprich Lineage(II), FFXI ...


----------



## Chrissyx (30. Januar 2007)

Stargate Worlds!


----------



## Michael-Miggi (30. Januar 2007)

OK! Dann schreib ich an ANet dass die neue Emo /roll integriert werden soll. DANN ist es auch ein Rollenspiel....    

Würd mal sagen LOTR !!!einseinseins

greetz

PS: pfff Lineage? Wer zock dass denn noch? Genauso wie DAOC? Achso stimmt ja Farmbots...   Und eine MMORPG ohne WoW ist für die PCG wie Computer ohne Monitor, Payne ohne Max etc. (hmm fallen keine bescheuerte Bsp. ein....)

greetz 

*bin schon still*


----------



## Chemenu (30. Januar 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 30.01.2007 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja schon auf SG:W gespannt.  Dauert aber leider noch ein Weilchen.





			
				Chrissyx am 30.01.2007 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Stargate Worlds!



Ich warte ebenfalls sehnsüchtig auf Stargate Worlds!  
Dürfte sich mal entscheidend vom Fantasy Einheitsbrei abheben.

Ausserdem ist das als Stargate Fan Pflicht!
Ein Spiel zu Stargate ist schon längst überfällig...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Januar 2007)

STO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre wohl das mit Abstand EINZIGE Online-Game für das ich bei einer entsprechend hinreichenden qualitativen Verarbeitung bereit wäre, einen monatlichen Betrag zu zahlen.

Stargate: Worlds finde ich von der Idee interessant, obwohl ich die TV-Serien SG1 und Atlantis einfach nur billig und nervtötend finde. Aber wie gesagt, die Idee normale Figuren wie U.S. Eliteneinheiten zu spielen, finde ich ansprechend.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Chemenu (30. Januar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 30.01.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> STO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also Stargate SG-1 ist eine klasse Serie! *schwärm* 

Dieser mehr als peinliche Atlantis Verschnitt ist allerdings wirklich nervtötend und einfach nur zum  .
Hoffe das davon nichts im Spiel zu sehen sein wird.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Januar 2007)

Chemenu am 30.01.2007 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Stargate SG-1 ist eine klasse Serie! *schwärm*


Bevor SG1 zum imho extrem billigen Star Trek Verschnitt wurde, fand ich die Serie auch relativ annehmbar, aber jetzt wo O'Neil weg ist (es fehlt einfach der McGyver-Charme!), die Menschheit "plötzlich" gigantische Schlachtkreuzer besitzt, und in der Serie gerne mal optisch fulminante, aber sehr stillose Raumkämpfe abgehandelt werden, finde ich die ganze Materie nicht mehr sehenswert. Die Serie hat sich verlaufen und versucht die ohnehin großen Löcher im Plot jetzt mit Raumschiffen und immer neuen, noch fieseren Gegnern zu stopfen. Da fehlt mir einfach DER Flair, den man aus den ersten Staffeln, und besonders aus dem KINOFILM kannte. Aber ich merk' schon, ich verfehle das Thema. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## Chemenu (30. Januar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 30.01.2007 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 30.01.2007 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt allerdings, der fehlt mir auch sehr.   
Nicht selten hab ich mich bei seinen Sprüchen vor lachen gekrümmt...
...einfach ein sympatischer Kerl, genau wie General Hammond!

Die beiden waren ja schon in McGyver ein Team...   

Ich hoffe sehr dass das Spiel annährend den Flair der alten SG1 Folgen erreicht...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (30. Januar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 30.01.2007 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Da fehlt mir einfach DER Flair, den man aus den ersten Staffeln, und besonders aus dem KINOFILM kannte. Aber ich merk' schon, ich verfehle das Thema. ^^
> 
> Regards, eX!


Seh ich - leider - auch so.

Allerdings bereitet mir Star Trek doch noch mehr Kopfzerbrechen wegen der immer gigantomanischeren Tech-Inflation. TNG ging ja noch so, DS9 war auch ok, aber mit VOY und in "Nemesis" haben die doch echt den Vogel abgeschossen.

Wie um alles in der Welt konnt die Enterprise-E ein Feuergefecht gegen die Scimitar überleben? Man beachte die 2lagigen, selbständig adaptiven Schilde, die 52 Disruptor Bänke und 27 Photonentorpedowerfer der Scimitar... 

Oder "Endgame" bei VOY.  Also so einen Schmarrn hab ich ja echt selten gesehen. Jaja... "Schiffspanzerung".... "Transphasentorpedos".... du mich auch Janeway  

Wer redet denn hier von Logiklücken in Star Trek? Ich doch nicht.... 

Aber ich verlier auch den Faden.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Januar 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 30.01.2007 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie um alles in der Welt konnt die Enterprise-E ein Feuergefecht gegen die Scimitar überleben? Man beachte die 2lagigen, selbständig adaptiven Schilde, die 52 Disruptor Bänke und 27 Photonentorpedowerfer der Scimitar...


 Shinzon wollte die ENT-E ja auch nicht zerstören, sondern nur so verkrüppeln, dass er Picard holen konnte. Als Shinzon dann voller Hass Picards Pott doch zerstören wollte, konnte er es nicht mehr, weil durch die Kamikazeaktion beide Schiffe schwer beschädigt waren. Hier konnte nur noch der Einsatz der Taleron-Waffen endgültig das Schicksal der ENT-E besiegeln. Theoretisch hätte die Scimitar problemlos die ENT-E zerstören können, aber aufgrund der Dramaturgie und Shinzons Vorhaben war dies vor dem Zusammenstoß beider Schiffe einfach nicht nötig. 


> Oder "Endgame" bei VOY.  Also so einen Schmarrn hab ich ja echt selten gesehen. Jaja... "Schiffspanzerung".... "Transphasentorpedos".... du mich auch Janeway


 Es war zwar blöd, aber trotzdem irgendwie lustig zu sehen, wie ein dicker Würfel getroffen von 2 Torpedos in kleine Teile gebrochen ist. Die letzte Staffel von Voyager war imho generell Quatsch, besonders die ganzen Folgen, in denen die Borg praktisch alle Zähne verloren hatten, und nicht bedrohlicher wirkten als ein Schiff der Kazon. Naja, Frau am Steuer, intergalaktisches Ungeheuer.



> Aber ich verlier auch den Faden.


 Upps...    

Regards, eX!


----------



## doceddy (30. Januar 2007)

[ x ] ein kostenloses


----------



## Ra-Tiel (30. Januar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 30.01.2007 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Upps...
> 
> Regards, eX!


*Kurve zum Thema kratz*

Wo wir beim Punkt wären in wie weit STO sich da einklinkt. Und va wie dann verhindert wird dass es durch AddOns/Ins völlig ausm Ruder läuft.

Anderer Punkt: wie hab ich mir bei STO Crafting vorzustellen? Findet man da bloß so komische Blaupausen, geht zu nem Repli und sagt "einmal Phasor MkII-X1-9.3/17" oder wie? 

Ich hab halt auch die Befürchtung dass der Chat bei STO durch "Technobrabbel" von den ganzen gescheirterten Physikstudenten-ST-Fanboys überflutet wird.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Januar 2007)

Ra-Tiel am 30.01.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir beim Punkt wären in wie weit STO sich da einklinkt. Und va wie dann verhindert wird dass es durch AddOns/Ins völlig ausm Ruder läuft.


 Gesellschaftlich und technologisch spielt das Game ein halbes Jahrhundert nach den Ereignissen aus ST:Nemesis. Bekannt ist nur, dass "Freunde" wie Borg & Co Auftritte haben werden, aber eine neue und unbekannte Spezies das wahre Feindbild stellen wird. Eigentlich erzählt STO die ST-Saga weiter, ob dies auch "canon" erfolgen wird, muss man abwarten. 



> Anderer Punkt: wie hab ich mir bei STO Crafting vorzustellen? Findet man da bloß so komische Blaupausen, geht zu nem Repli und sagt "einmal Phasor MkII-X1-9.3/17" oder wie?


 Standardisierte Flottenwaffen gibt es nur in Waffenkammern der Basen, Schiffe und Außenposten - zumindest laut den ersten Beschreibungen der Entwickler. Talente für deren optimale Nutzung erlernt man auf Holodecks (Trainingssims) und Außenmissionen (soll wohl gebunden an Dienstrang und Fachgebiet ablaufen). Genaue Angaben zur Mechanik gibt es bis jetzt kaum. 


> Ich hab halt auch die Befürchtung dass der Chat bei STO durch "Technobrabbel" von den ganzen gescheirterten Physikstudenten-ST-Fanboys überflutet wird.


 Lieber das, als wenn verlorene Seelen sich gezwungen fühlen ihrem Gegenüber mitzuteilen, dass sie gerade feucht wie 3 nasse Rollen Toilettenpapier sind, und am liebsten genau wie dieses benutzt werden wollen. *g* *grusel*
In Guild Wars geht ja teilweise schon gut der Hund ab, und in WoW soll es abhängig vom "Einsatzgebiet" auch recht debil zugehen (Kollege schickt mir regelmäßig Screenshots mit tollen Chat-Themen ^^). Ich hoffe STO zieht ein niveauvolleres Klientel an. *g*

>>Alter, isch bin breit und feuscht<<, will ich nicht unbedingt lesen müssen. 
Lieber rede ich über die theoretische Funktionsweise eines genormten Sternenflottenreplikators. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## BlackDead (30. Januar 2007)

eX2tremiousU am 30.01.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> In Guild Wars geht ja teilweise schon gut der Hund ab, und in WoW soll es abhängig vom "Einsatzgebiet" auch recht debil zugehen (Kollege schickt mir regelmäßig Screenshots mit tollen Chat-Themen ^^). Ich hoffe STO zieht ein niveauvolleres Klientel an. *g*
> 
> >>Alter, isch bin breit und feuscht<<, will ich nicht unbedingt lesen müssen.
> Lieber rede ich über die theoretische Funktionsweise eines genormten Sternenflottenreplikators. *g*
> ...





Warum nicht eine Mischung aus beiden Extremen?   
Aber zum Thema Star Trek Online und Stargate Online sind wirklich die einzigen Online Rollenspiele die mich von der Thematik ansprechen. Aber die Zeit wird zeigen ob die Spiele meine persönlichen Erwartungen erfüllen können.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (30. Januar 2007)

BlackDead am 30.01.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nicht eine Mischung aus beiden Extremen?


Er > Hey, willst du cybern? 
Sie > Klar warum nicht? ^^
Er > Ok, ich richte meinen submolekularen Emotionsinduktor auf dich, der mit seinen hypergeometrischen Transphasenwellen ein bioneurales Feedback in deinem Hypothalamus verursacht, was eine erhöhte Ausschüttung von Endorfinen in deine Blutbahn bewirkt...

...





			
				BlackDead am 30.01.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zum Thema Star Trek Online und Stargate Online sind wirklich die einzigen Online Rollenspiele die mich von der Thematik ansprechen. Aber die Zeit wird zeigen ob die Spiele meine persönlichen Erwartungen erfüllen können.


Geht mir ähnlich. Ich finde einfach dass Fantasy langsam aber sicher ausgelutscht ist für sowas.


----------



## DawnHellscream (31. Januar 2007)

Rabowke am 30.01.2007 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> DonIggy am 30.01.2007 08:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GW is mehr RP als WoW es jemals war. Ich hab mal den Fehler begangen mich auf einen RP-PvE Realm anzumelden ..ach war das lustig. du merkst garnicht, dass du zufällig in einem Rollenspiel server sei nsollst ....nach lvl 20 lässt dus auch mit der weile dich RP mäßig durchzusetzen ....


zitat: " Eh Pala ...hast mal wieder die ganzen östlichen Pestlande gerult"

ganz ehrlich ...da fand ichs wenigstens beschaulicher, wenn du bei GW deine wirkliche RP Gruppe hattest und damit in die Instanzierte außenwelt gehen konntest, wo dir kein Idiot auf die nerven gehen kann ...


btt: Ich find auch, dass Lineage 2 fehlt ... immerhin ists doch 3. größtes MMORPG oder?

1. WoW -> 8M.
2. GW -> ca 3 m
3. Lineage 2 -< ca. 1,2 ..

oder wie war das  :-o 

Mich speziel reizt vorallem WoW: BC
LotR sieht meienr meinung nach extrem langweilig aus ...udn das video von Warhammer : AoR hat mich auch weniger überzeugt (is ja aber auch nur Pre alpha)

Two Worlds hat meienr Meinung nach nichts innovatives, was mich bisher reizt ...... 
inwwiefern kann man zu Hellgate london MMORPG sagen?
also *M*ulti *M*asive wirds wohl
*O*nline is ja wohl auch dabei
und Ein *R*ole *P*lay Game ist es ja zum Teil auch ..... ich seh da kaum unterschiede zu einem GW, was natürlich ganz anderes universum is mit schwertern usw. ....aber theoretisch ist der aufrüstungspart, der entwicklungspart genauso vorhanden, wie die gemeinsamen monsterkloppereien

Wenn die rechnung aufgeht, dann ist es für mich doch am reizvollsten ....aber das mit den Multyplayerpart, der venetuell bezahlt werden muss macht mich noch unsicher


----------



## annon11 (31. Januar 2007)

Wenn es bei Herr der Ringe keinen Gebühren gibt ,finde ich das am ansprechendsten.


----------



## Loosa (31. Januar 2007)

DawnHellscream am 31.01.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> btt: Ich find auch, dass Lineage 2 fehlt ... immerhin ists doch 3. größtes MMORPG oder?
> 
> 1. WoW -> 8M.
> 2. GW -> ca 3 m
> 3. Lineage 2 -< ca. 1,2 ..


Wieweit Guild Wars RP ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Massive Multiplayer ist es aber definitiv nicht. Ein aufgebohrter Chat, um dann mit einer Handvoll Leute durch Instanzen zu marschieren erinnert mich eher an Diablo 2 



[ x ] Auto Assault. Als es noch einen eigenen deutschen Server gab war das Niveau der Community überraschend hoch. 18+ kann auch Vorteile haben


----------



## Nekrodamus (1. Februar 2007)

Als leidenschaftlicher Warhammer-Spieler könnte ich mich für dessen Online-Ableger erwärmen - wenn es denn keine monatliche Gebühren kostet, denn solche bezahle ich prinzipiell nicht.


----------



## IXS (1. Februar 2007)

Was auch in der Liste fehlt:

Silkroad

http://www.silkroadonline.net/

So muss ein MMORPG aussehen   

http://www.silkroadonline.net/dataroom/screenshot.asp


----------



## Iceman (1. Februar 2007)

DawnHellscream am 31.01.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> GW is mehr RP als WoW es jemals war. Ich hab mal den Fehler begangen mich auf einen RP-PvE Realm anzumelden ..ach war das lustig. du merkst garnicht, dass du zufällig in einem Rollenspiel server sei nsollst ....nach lvl 20 lässt dus auch mit der weile dich RP mäßig durchzusetzen ....



Hatteste vielleicht das Pech grade auf nem RP Realm zu gehen als normale Realms down waren? Leider überfluten dann Volldeppen der normalen Realms die RP Server und zeigen, dass sie was Benehmen angeht starken Nachholbedarf haben...

Allgemein hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es auf den RP Servern normalerweise recht gesittet zugeht. Sicherlich nicht OOC-frei, aber das geht ja auch garnicht. Schlimm ists nur wenn irgendwelche Leute Diskussionen darüber was denn RP ist und was nicht in den öffentlichen Kanälen anfangen...



			
				DawnHellscream am 31.01.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz ehrlich ...da fand ichs wenigstens beschaulicher, wenn du bei GW deine wirkliche RP Gruppe hattest und damit in die Instanzierte außenwelt gehen konntest, wo dir kein Idiot auf die nerven gehen kann ...



Grundsätzlich ist RP vor allem das was man selbst draus macht  Schalt bei WoW die öffentlichen Kanäle ab und such dir Leute die ebenfalls an RP interessiert sind und das ist genauso möglich wie in GW. Was GW halt fehlt ist das erste M von MMORPG.



			
				DawnHellscream am 31.01.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> btt: Ich find auch, dass Lineage 2 fehlt ... immerhin ists doch 3. größtes MMORPG oder?
> 
> 1. WoW -> 8M.
> 2. GW -> ca 3 m
> ...



L2 interessiert hier im westlichen Bereich praktisch niemand. Die hohen Spielerzahlen stammen vor allem aus Asien. Da wären Spiele wie DAoC oder Eve Online imo passender gewesen.



			
				DawnHellscream am 31.01.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Two Worlds hat meienr Meinung nach nichts innovatives, was mich bisher reizt ......
> inwwiefern kann man zu Hellgate london MMORPG sagen?
> also *M*ulti *M*asive wirds wohl
> *O*nline is ja wohl auch dabei
> ...



Two Worlds ist doch vor allem nen SP RPG. Und Hellgate sieht für mich allenfalls wie nen Diablo Konkurrent aus.


----------



## autumnSkies (2. Februar 2007)

Age Of Conan


----------



## Adauli (2. Februar 2007)

EVE-Online das einzig wahre ^^


----------



## matthilaus (2. Februar 2007)

UO freeshards, auf denen noch wirkliches RP betrieben wird   
ansonsten lass ich mich eher von ner SP-geschichte fesseln... vor allem von den unter pc-spielern so verhassten japanokonzepten   
irgendwie fehlt mir in den onlinerpgs das gefühl mit meinen taten irgendwas bewirkt zu haben...


----------



## artus-mauer (3. Februar 2007)

Dark Age of Camelot


----------



## CaptainCanyoN (4. Februar 2007)

IXS am 01.02.2007 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Was auch in der Liste fehlt:
> 
> Silkroad
> 
> ...


*unterschreib*
Für mich gibts außer Age Of Conan und Silkroad keine anderen erwähnenswerten MMORPG`s.


----------



## lukabab (19. Februar 2007)

*meld* bekennende L2 Playerin


----------



## Mothman (19. Februar 2007)

[x] *Dungeons & Dragons Online*

Wenn's nur nicht so teuer wäre...


----------



## saui (24. Februar 2007)

Unfairer Wettbewerb bei dem der grösste Gegenspieler zu WoW fehlt.
Ihr seit Weicheier oder wieso traut ihr euch nicht zum ernsthaften Vergleich.
Könnte ja sein euer Zeichentrick WoW ist gar nicht so angesagt wie immer behauptet wird.


----------



## Fimbul (24. Februar 2007)

Definitiv "Age of Conan".


----------



## Soki (24. Februar 2007)

Anarchy Online. Testen würde ich sonst auch mal Neocron, ich mag dieses düstere Zukunftsszenario


----------



## Loosa (24. Februar 2007)

saui am 24.02.2007 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Unfairer Wettbewerb bei dem der grösste Gegenspieler zu WoW fehlt.


Welches Spiel soll das denn sein?
Wenn Du GW meinst, das ist weder ein Rollenspiel noch ein Massive Multiplayer.
Und nach einem Online Playing Game wurde ja nicht gefragt 

Stargate würde mich reizen, da habe ich mir letztens die erste Staffel auf DVD zugelegt und bin seitdem wieder Fan. Ich hatte ganz vergessen wie gut ich die Serie fand  
Vom Setting finde ich das Klasse, muss nur auch gut umgesetzt werden *hoff*


----------



## SoSchautsAus (26. Februar 2007)

DawnHellscream am 31.01.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> GW is mehr RP als WoW es jemals war.


LOL. Was für ein Satz!  

aber @ topic:

[X] Gar keins, ich bin Einzelspieler!

 

SSA


----------



## DawnHellscream (27. Februar 2007)

gut ..nach einigen monat WoW hab ich dann doch einige nette RP kumpanen getroffen ..gibt zwar immernoch ausnahmen ..aber der sever soll den guten durchschnitt representieren....


L2 -> da haste wohl recht ...obwohl ich halt auch ein oder 2 leut persönlich kenn, die L2 zocken ... in Gw ist es keiner...



			
				SoSchautsAus am 26.02.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 31.01.2007 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ankronyme ftw oder was willst du mir sagn?  :-o 

biste lediglich nicht meiner Meinung?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Februar 2007)

Loosa am 24.02.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> saui am 24.02.2007 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte er nicht GW meinen, hat er aber Recht.

Wie schon mal erwähnt, dann NUR nach bald erscheinenden Titeln fragen, aber nicht so eine Mischung mit fehlenden Titeln.

Kommerziell folgen auf WoW (BC): Lineage II (I) und Final Fantasy XI (WoW hat allerdings einen weitaus größeren Marktanteil wie man sich denken kann)
Darauf folgen zwar mit weniger Spielern aber im Westen beliebter/bekannter: EverQuest II (I), Star Wars Galaxies, City of Heroes / Villains, Ultima Online, Eve Online und Dark Age of Camelot.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (27. Februar 2007)

DawnHellscream am 27.02.2007 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 26.02.2007 22:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö. Ich hab mir nur grad vorgestellt was Otto Normal alles in so einen Satz hineininterpretieren würde - irgendwas von Legasthenie bis Weltverschwörung. *g*

Akronyme FTW!  

SSA


----------



## Loosa (27. Februar 2007)

Solidus_Dave am 27.02.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 24.02.2007 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, das schon 

Weshalb mein erster Satz auch mit einem ? beendet wurde. Ehrlich, wie schätzt Du die Chancen, dass nicht GW gemeint war?


----------



## Yaguyu (2. März 2007)

GUILD WARS!! verdammt nochmal


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. März 2007)

Loosa am 27.02.2007 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 27.02.2007 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*nach oben schiel* 
gering 
Aber war ein Anlass richtig zu meckern ^^


----------



## Moe-Output (3. März 2007)

[X] gar keins, ich spiele und mag keine (online)-rollenspiele.


----------



## ChristianWagner2 (19. März 2007)

Wie so oft ist auch diese Umfrage mangelhaft. Warum kann ich wenn ich KEINES der genannten Rollenspiele oder 
"ein anderes" spiele nur als Alternative "ich bin Einzelspieler" auswählen?


----------



## Michael-Miggi (21. März 2007)

ChristianWagner2 am 19.03.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie so oft ist auch diese Umfrage mangelhaft. Warum kann ich wenn ich KEINES der genannten Rollenspiele oder
> "ein anderes" spiele nur als Alternative "ich bin Einzelspieler" auswählen?




Naja es ist ja für 2009 oder so GW2 angekündigt...    Mit Schwimmen und Hüpfen für alle RPG Meckerer unter euch     und KOSTENLOS!!!!11111 Gibts sonst noch was? Nö... 

greetz


----------



## BlackDead (21. März 2007)

Michael-Miggi am 21.03.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ChristianWagner2 am 19.03.2007 22:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nur weil man Schwimmen und Hüpfen kann ist es noch lange kein RPG.


----------



## Pippo1981 (25. März 2007)

*Gar Keines,*

da WOW BC genauso langweilig wie ohne BC ist, HdRO nicht weil es immernoch nicht ausgereift bzw. komplett eingedeutscht ist, die ganzen anderen MMORPG nicht weil sie einfach gar nix können (weder Langzeitspielspaß noch irgendwelche Innovationen) und schon dreimal Keins da alle "guten" MMORPGs total überteuert sind was Monatsgebühren angeht und es zudem einfach keine *Reglementierungen* gibt was *max Spielzeit am Tag* angeht. Es stört mich als arbeitendes Volk, dass ich trotz aller Bemühungen immer hinter den Arbeitslosen bzw. und Assozialen bleiben muss, da ich nicht die Zeit in ein Spiel stecken kann wie die es können.

Gruß
Phil


----------



## DawnHellscream (25. Mai 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 27.02.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 27.02.2007 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ernsthaft überleg ob das ne Beleidigugn war* 

.....


----------

